# Help! Fiamma bike rack for a swift530l lifestyle (sundance)



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,
Recently new to motorhomes and all that it entails.
Was keen to fit a bike rack to my Van but not very easy living in Jersey as no dealers or fitters.
I Contacted a swift dealer on the south coast gave him my van details and asked which type of bike rack would suit my motorhome.He said a beneath the rear (offset) widow Fiamma pro c would do the trick.
Bought one off ebay and had it delivered to Jersey (you would think Jersey was just North of Pluto the trouble we had).
Having received said bike rack I contacted the excellent people on Swift talk with a view to fitting points.They came back with a drawing of the rear panel and advised on an above widow fixing and a lower fixing,as there is no strengthening beneath the window they advised against the upper brackets of the pro c being fitted beneath the window.
Has anyone else come across this problem as it appears I now have a bike rack I am unable to fit despite taking advice from a south coast dealer prior to buying.
Any help would be very much appreciated.
Martin


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Is This the same MH?

Looks like the cycle rack can be done below the window.

The back wall looks identical to our Ace Milano (same as 590RS) to which I am also trying to confirm the bike rack mounting points.

Other Milano/590RS bike rack photos I have seen show the bike rack a bit higher though.

You could always spread the load of the top mounts with a board inside.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow.....Jumbo...........That is the same motorhome as mine.I thought I had seen one with a bike rack on somewhere as I have seen that picture before.Just wonder if there are others or did he make the same mistake I am about to make....?????Also what is the rear panel made out of exactly,I assume its plywood a filling and aluminium.But how thick is the plywood etc?
Many thanks Jumbo


----------

